# New SteelSeries 6Gv2 not working with PS/2



## Absolutis (Aug 8, 2012)

My new SteelSeries 6Gv2 is not working in PS/2 in windows. I know this is not a hardware problem, since i can use PS/2 in Linux Mint just fine.

I'm using Intel DG41WV motherboard, will try updating the drivers later this week. I'll let you know if it works, but in the meantime, any other ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See what they have here SteelSeries - Downloads


----------



## Absolutis (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, but shutting down the computer and plugging in the kb did the trick.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad it was that easy a fix


----------

